# Mural.



## Rebelervi

Hi.
Have always kinda liked .....Encore at the end of time.....saw it in a calendar, and thought it would make a great mural...only problem...cant really draw...probably paint even worse.
Did some basic murals...splash and dash...Sonic...Aladdin plus, but recently moved, and thought this would be a great opportunity. 
Hey...it seemed like e good idea at the time.....
Started with a grid.


----------



## Rebelervi

I figured, at some point, that I'd try and create a "map"...and proceed in stages...building up a few layers.


----------



## chanda95

Wow. Welcome to the group. Yes you can draw and you can paint. That is really cool.


----------



## chanda95

When did you start this? How time consuming!!! Tons of detail work.


----------



## Rebelervi

This is stage Im at, drummer lined up, and ready for a splash.
Theres no one part finished...

Cheers.


----------



## Rebelervi

chanda95 said:


> When did you start this? How time consuming!!! Tons of detail work.


Hi chanda95, thank you for your welcome.
Its taken some time. No idea how long....and it still seems a way to go.
The furniture in room is mostly made from re claimed wood plus...hopefully will give an atmostphere.
Mist maker stand:


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum. Your mural is wonderful! Yes you can draw and yes you can paint. You are a wonderful artist.

That Mist Maker is a work of art, it's beautiful!


----------



## Rebelervi

Hey TerryCurley ...thanks so very much^^.

Have been invited to include the mist stand in exhibition, in January, I think. Although have to re color, and repair abit.


----------



## ARTadmin

WOW! I absolutely love stuff like this.


----------



## Rebelervi

Hi Cricket.
If I have enough time, Id cover all internal walls...have list of things I'd like to try and paint. 
Thought that lighting may add, so added candle holders near ^, plus some plasma.


----------



## FanKi

Welcome, and wooow!

Why you say you can't paint or draw? ._. That stuff is amazing!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Nice work.... and welcome to the forum!

I'm always amazed at ultra large pieces like this! Excellent!


----------



## Rebelervi

Hi FanKi, Bushcraftonfire, thank you !

View mural, as painting lesson, as not had much in way of experience Etc, so experiment while building up layers, and lightly sand with 600.

:vs_music:


----------



## Erilia

This is amazing work, good job :vs_closedeyes:


----------

